# What can you recommend me to listen ?



## manArgentina (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi, just joined, first post. Open request i know. Been into music since years, I stopped after a while and Ive been re starting to re think music lately. I play guitar. I find hard to find music to enjoy, ive pass through all styles, I spent lot of time just dedicating time to play, and when its time to listen something I just have blank.

What i like about classical music is the prolongation, something that botheres me immensely is short "songs", with repetitive structures, predictables. 

Making this short, just share me the music you like, that you enjoy.


----------



## Ralph Kneale (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi. 

My recommendation is this: you, as an adult human being, listen to some music, form your own opinions, develop an understanding of your preferences, then, if you think it is worthwhile, join a forum, and share and comment based on your appreciation of the music you’ve learned about.


----------



## RocredRecords (Feb 13, 2019)

You also may try to rise the listening quality bar a noth or two. To start you may ditch higly compressed MP3s or possibly the MP3 (and similar) format totally. It depends on how picky (sensitive) you are for how quality limitation artifacts affect your appreciation for recorded music.

I experienced a long period where recording and playback shortcomings sometime could totally cloud my appreciation for some pieces. It was like I could not hear through the shortcomings of the recordings or the playback gear and beacuse I’ve always lived constantly listening to music I ended up getting the best equipment I could afford to make most pieces and recordings listenable without distraction. Fortunately this problem has diminished making me able to appreciate also recordings when listening on lower quality equipment and to MP3s and such. I still can tell that the compression artifacts or the flaws of the listening equipment deteriorate the performance, but mostly not to a degree I find good music to be below the threshold for which I’d rather turn the music off (which previously could be the case).

Notably good equipment does not have to be redicilously expensive, but neither is it dirt cheap.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

manArgentina said:


> Hi, just joined, first post. Open request i know. Been into music since years, I stopped after a while and Ive been re starting to re think music lately. I play guitar. I find hard to find music to enjoy, ive pass through all styles, I spent lot of time just dedicating time to play, and when its time to listen something I just have blank.
> 
> What i like about classical music is the prolongation, something that botheres me immensely is short "songs", with repetitive structures, predictables.
> 
> Making this short, just share me the music you like, that you enjoy.


Your request is very broad. But picking up on the fact that you are a guitar player, how do you feel about classical guitar and lute? A lot of what's out there consists of transcriptions for guitar, but even some of those are worth it.

You might start with Bach's works for the lute* (which themselves are mostly his own transcriptions of other pieces of his, and which, in turn, have been transcribed by others for guitar). Of course if you like these Bach pieces, there is a world of Bach to investigate.

You can also try the music of Silvius Leopold Weiss, a contemporary of Bach who concentrated on lute music. Jumping ahead 200 years, Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez is immensely popular - partly due to Miles Davis and Gil Evans's adaptation of the slow movement for Sketches of Spain.

*Yes, I know some people claim these pieces are for the lautenwerk - but lutenists have made them their own.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Following on jegreenwood's post (and seconding his recommendations), you might seek out compilation albums--including the "Baroque Album"--by Julian Bream. He's an amazing player. If you're looking for a "big piece" as opposed to shorter songs, you might try his performance of Britten's Nocturnal on a Theme of John Dowland; it's a great modern work for solo guitar.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

And for something completely different, here I am playing Steve Reich's "Electric Counterpoint.






(No - not really me, although my first name is John.)


----------

